# Banning Felt Soled Boots



## sinergy

There's currently a movement in the Angling circles to Ban Felt Soled Boots by 2011. 
Advocates Like T.U have done studies that the average angler carries 22.10 grams of sediment in the felt of there boot. That sediment could potentially carry and spread Whirling Disease.

-Trout Unlimited-
It is true that AIS could be riding along on wader booties, boot laces or on the surfaces of wading boots, and to address this possibility, TU is recommending that anglers not only eliminate the use of felt soles but that they also follow the guidelines provided in the Clean Angling Pledge to inspect, clean and dry angling equipment and to avoid moving fish, fish parts, water and plants between drainages. 

I myself own and use felt soled boots I also have a old pair of rubber soled hiking boots I used as wading boots Some will argue rubber is not as safe as felt but I feel there really wasn't much difference in wading a safety between the two. 

I don't understand how banning felt will help rid AIS or Didymo But much of the industry like Simms, LL Bean, Patagonia to name a few are looking to discontinue there lines of felt soled boots. 

Wanted to get your thoughts on the Ban.


----------



## Pez Gallo

Some waters I wouldnt mind a rubber soled boot, but for freestone rivers I use a studded felt sole. Maybe I should try a studded rubber sole boot.

I honestly dont think that banning felt soles will do much. the spread of whirling disease is an almost certainty. hopefully the rivers that get infected will be able to produce resistant fish and will rebound. A couple of previously infected rivers have actually rebounded.

I personally am more afraid the impact the zebra mussels are going to make.


----------



## wyogoob

Very true, Trout Unlimited is lobbying for boot manufacturers to stop making felt-soled wading boots. Also they are recommending it's members discontinue using felt. TU, like them or not, has considerable clout with manufacturers.

Orvis and Simms will quit felt this year; probably others will follow to help curtail the spread of Aquatic Nuisance Specie, like didymo (sp), zebra and mud snails, and aquatic diseases. They have been working with Vibram and from what I hear, and read, have developed some "sticky" soles as good, or better, than some used on rock-climbing shoes.

Felt has been banned in New Zealand freshwater for a while. This will be the last year I can use felt on the Kenai Peninsula in Alaska. 

Personally I think they will quit making felt-soled wading shoes and boots. Next to go will be shoe laces, and then velcro.


----------



## kochanut

i use the Simms rivershed studded boots. even on snot slick rocks they seem to do great, though not as well as felt boots. even though it helps prevent the spread and such you also have to bring into consideration gators, drain holes, mesh tounges, etc.


----------



## Packfish

Personally I don't feel it will make a whole lot of difference in the spread of aquatic illegal aliens.
I think it's more hype with TU and FF industry than anything. Eventually I will need new boots- studs would be nice- can't wear them in a drift boat though.


----------



## Grandpa D

I don't see that a ban will be an answer to the problem.
It could help a bit but it won't stop the problem.

I personally won't care if felt is banned but I just don't see it helping very much.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Packfish said:


> Personally I don't feel it will make a whole lot of difference in the spread of aquatic illegal aliens.
> *I think it's more hype with TU and FF industry than anything.* Eventually I will need new boots- studs would be nice- can't wear them in a drift boat though.


Follow the money!

I wonder how many pairs of newly purchased 'non-felt soled' wading boots that will equate to?


----------



## kochanut

well aside from what was said above Felt soles have been banned in New Zealand and soon on the Kamtachak (sp) Pen in russia, im sure the US will follow soon. lkast time i was in Switzerland they said it is highly discouraged to fish with them and soon they would be banned there also


----------



## Tony

I'm all for it. You can wade just as easy with studs than you can with felt. Simms has stopped producing felt soled boots, and have switched to the vibram sole. I wonder if whirling disease is the reason.


----------



## Stopans

Lots of good comments about felt. There is a lot of confusion around about disinfecting boots and it is important that we all learn that there is no practical method of disinfecting felt soles. Unfortunately, a lot of agencies, reports and articles have promoted different chemical treatments in the past. The truth is that you cannot chemically treat felt soles with any ordinary methods. In fact a 20 minute soak in a bleach solution failed to completely soak a felt soled boot. Read the full story in "The Science of Felt" at http://stopans.org/Science_of_felt.php

You can get the latest info about invasive species and fishing by subscribing to the free Clean Angling News
at http://stopans.org/news_current.htm

Finally, we all have to make the Clean Angling principles of Inspect, Clean and Dry part of every fishing trip we take.


----------



## wyogoob

Welcome to the Forum Stopans and thanks for the info.


----------



## Packfish

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Packfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I don't feel it will make a whole lot of difference in the spread of aquatic illegal aliens.
> *I think it's more hype with TU and FF industry than anything.* Eventually I will need new boots- studs would be nice- can't wear them in a drift boat though.
> 
> 
> 
> Follow the money!
> 
> I wonder how many pairs of newly purchased 'non-felt soled' wading boots that will equate to?
Click to expand...

I have followed it and I don't buy into it. Buying into that theory we all should wade in disposable waders.
But that might be the next step because that would be a money making endeavor. I take the time to make sure my equipment is cleaned and dried- I have no illusions that even if my gear is non contaminated that someone else isn't going to spread it or a moose ,pelican or cormarant will be the culprit. I guess DI will see me frequently as I buy multiple pairs of Chuck Taylor used basketball shoes to wade in. If you see me on the water please come fish with me or possibly a quick pick up game would be in order.


----------



## sinergy

> please come fish with me or possibly a quick pick up game would be in order.


That cracked me up I almost spit my drink all over my monitor    awahaha


----------



## stupiddog

All whirling disease aside, I put a pair of the new sticky clingon studded soles in my Korkers boots 2 months ago and will never go back to felt. I have never felt so solid walking in the river. Have not slipped once. I fish several times a week in different rivers so I have tested them fairly well.
As far as the whirling disease I would support whatever kept the rivers healthy and the fishing good.


----------



## scott_rn

It's not a whirling disease issue, it's a didymo issue:
http://www.biosecurity.govt.nz/files/pe ... may-07.pdf


----------



## wyogoob

Felt can also transport whirling disease as noted in Stopans article:

...................................... We need to recognize that much of the motivation for eliminating felt is focused on didymo. An argument can be made that felt only matters when the invasive species is microscopic and that any larger invader will be on the surface of the felt where it can be removed or killed. In fact, this is true. If the organisms are on the surface of the felt they can be eliminated. However, didymo is only one of our microscopic invaders. It has already been demonstrated that felt can easily trap and transport whirling disease spores and we must be realistic and recognize that there are likely new microscopic invaders still to come. Thus, it is only prudent that we move away from felt.

Studies show one square inch of felt can retain between 1,200 to 4,800 spores of the parasite that carries whirling disease!
See http://flyanglersonline.com/features/canada/can7.php

Whirling Disease spores, which can survive for 20 to 30 years in a river/lake bottom, can be transported by animals, fowl, and humans. They can withstand extremes in temperature and dehydration. Spores can survive in dried mud on a boot for up to one year. The State of Utah says that their infected waters are all within quick access to a road. The spores can be killed with strong disinfectants like bleach (5000 PPM of chlorine for 10 minutes ). The Alaska Department of Fish and Game recommends disinfecting wading equipment with a 1 part bleach to 9 parts water. The whirling Disease Initiative website also says ammonium compounds will kill both life forms of whirling disease.


----------



## scott_rn

Thanks for the info goob (I probably should have read Stopans article first  )

It's certainly not worth transporting whirling disease or didy if you can help it. I read an article reviewing rubber soled boots, guess I've got a year to decide. Anything will be an upgrade from my felt soled $30 sw specials.


----------



## wyogoob

scott_rn said:


> Thanks for the info goob (I probably should have read Stopans article first  )
> 
> It's certainly not worth transporting whirling disease or didy if you can help it. I read an article reviewing rubber soled boots, guess I've got a year to decide. Anything will be an upgrade from my felt soled $30 sw specials.


Boy, I've seen whirling disease in action over here in Wyoming. It's a bad thing.

I really liked the felt soles.....Just watch though, next it will be the shoe laces, and then the velcro. Makes too much sense to outlaw it all at one time.

So goes hunting and fishing.

I'll be up your way in July.


----------



## Packfish

I have and will do what it takes to keep the enviroment healthy- but I still have the questions of how many spores does my shoe carry ?( inside tongue, laces ect) What about my gravel gaurds and neo's are probably a stronger carrier than gortex. My point is it's on all your stuff and if you don't disenfect when you should- felt isn't going to be make or break concerning the river or lake. Every piece of equipment has some fold or spot where an aquatic intruder can hide. *Unless they are Idaho aquatic intruders- then they know they **aren't allowed to adhere to a 9 ft pontoon but can a 10' pontoon---- What's with that*? And I am just trying to make a little light of something that makes no sense - at least to me.


----------



## F/V Gulf Ventur

IMHO....Banning felt is hype... the entire boot itself is a potential transporter of all aquatic nuisances;the fabric to the shoe laces still act as a sponge. TU is pushing SIMMS and touting a felt ban, hummm ; )... besides rubber sole is not new, Korkers and Patagonia and Chota and everyone else have also been using rubber. Recently, it seems Aquastealth is no longer available so companies are finding other sources. AND Vibram is the worst of the bunch. Good tread bad "sticky fishing" execution....If you fish in Southern Utah just use the standard.. rubba hip boooot


----------



## Skullanchor

Ive been using the same 25 dollar walmart special rubber hip waders for years. If anything is sticking to them its the duct tape i have over the holes


----------

